# 1936? Firestone Fleetwood by Huffman



## 37fleetwood (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok, call me crazy but I just got my newest/oldest Firestone if that makes sense. I just love this thing. I'm guessing it to be a 1935 or 1936 Firestone Fleetwood Standard made by Huffman. here is the photo from ebay I'll get better ones soon. why do I seem to get more projects rather than finishing the ones I have?





thanx.
Scott


----------



## musclebikes (Oct 25, 2006)

dont feel bad ive got a corvette clone thats 90% done  a 1973 Orange Krate thats 75% done a 1939 Boys Comet thats all there but I havnt started on yet, a hornet,  some weird thing that looks like it was a Dx, A 5spd Heideman Sprinter, and I just bought an Aerobee so dont think your the only one that has projects. What do you have?


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 25, 2006)

that bike looks exactly like the belcamp hawthorne I sold not to long ago


----------



## musclebikes (Oct 27, 2006)

I remember that bike you were advertising it as something else and then a guy who said it was a Hawthorne gave you like $250 Diddnt he?


----------



## musclebikes (Oct 27, 2006)

fleetwood, what other bikes do you have?


----------

